# Catherine Zeta-Jones - "oben ohne" (7x)



## Fr33chen (12 Jan. 2007)

Auch diese, zugegebener Maßen, älteren Paparazzibilder hab ich hier nicht gefunden... ich will sie euch nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## Muli (12 Jan. 2007)

Da danke ich dir für deine Offenheit!
Catherine Zeta Jones ist immer ein willkommener Gast bei uns. Vor allem in dem Outfit!
:thx:


----------



## Mikeratte (12 Jan. 2007)

Nette Bilder, wenn auch älter
danke


----------



## inde1052 (12 Jan. 2007)

auch von mir ein dickes danke die Bilder waren mir neu


----------

